# Hasta El Noche - SATB Choir + Piano and Assorted Latin Percussion



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

*Hasta la Noche - SATB Choir + Piano and Assorted Latin Percussion*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hUQPAtxRo_hxRalXUBvUgtOLWWA4k4ky/view?usp=drivesdk

I originally wrote this to be a warm and flowing ballad, but I got in my head a neat percussive idea for it. It then morphed into this fusion piece.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

la noche*, noche is feminine gender


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Zeus said:


> la noche*, noche is feminine gender


Stupid mistake. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

no problem, of course


----------

